# Review: CC Discovery Command Module



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

It was July/August, 2007 when Scott announced a limited run of 15 of these kits, the COmmand Module off his 11ft XD-1 Discovery from 2001: A Space Odyssey. 

The Captain immediately got closer to 30 orders, mine amongst them. With expected delivery the following month, there was great anticipation among everyone! Now, just shy of 7 years later, Scott delivers with a piece that is truly amazing! 











While visiting Scott to pick my copy of the kit up the other day, we did a preliminary assembly video for the whole thing. Scott will be making a fully detailed version down the road some.


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

Please note that Tom said "just SHY of 7 years later". So, its not actually 7 years later, just 6-plus-a-number-of-months...

Scott
[email protected]


----------



## hubert (May 3, 2008)

CaptCBoard said:


> Please note that Tom said "just SHY of 7 years later". So, its not actually 7 years later, just 6-plus-a-number-of-months...
> 
> Scott
> [email protected]


LOL.

Scott, truly amazing work you've done there. I loved watching the announcement photos posted recently on this kit.; like a kid in a candy store.

Tom, I'm again both excited for you and envious at the same time. I look forward to following your build on this. Keep those videos coming...


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Wow! 
This is a dream model and such a great piece of workmanship.

As a side note, it is really obvious how the rotating portion we saw in the film will just not fit in that CM!


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ooooh, it's so BIG!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

The first post has just been updated with the 3-Part preliminary construction guide. Scott will be doing a proper one down the road, but it wouldn't be ready for months from now.


----------



## dtssyst (Sep 7, 2007)

*Model Man,*
I follow you on you tube and watch your videos as soon as I get an email that they are posted. 

I initially watched the two part review and thought how awesome the kit is. I then showed it to my wife. I said how awesome it is and that I want one. Her response was... maybe someday. That translates to... That's great but you will never get it. 

*Scott,*
Wow what a fantastic job in the creation and execution of this kit. 
My wife was to excited to keep it a secret and told me today that she ordered a kit for me. So here I sit in eager anticipation on its arrival.

I send a huge *Thank You* to the both of you. I really can't wait to get this kit into my collection. Once I finish the SS X-Wing and Cooper Star Destroyer I will start this fantastic looking kit.

I will post once the kit arrives.

Also, My Wife (Kristine) and her car made the news last week.
Her Scion XA got hit hard with hail. I was there after the storm to pick her up but only my car (Red Fit) made a shot.
Yes, we are dealing with a possible totaled car and house damage. Still waiting for final word on the car and it looks like we are putting new roofing shingles on our house. 
We expected weather like this when we lived in Texas but not so much here in PA.

So good news is... 
I am getting a awesome model kit, 
We get to install new roofing shingles on our house (probably do it ourselves to save money) 
and she may be getting a new car.


----------



## spinner44 (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm in modeling heaven. This is just AMAZING. 

I will order it, sooner or later. Congratulations Scott, this is your masterpiece (while the Orion is not released  )


----------

